# Transparenter Balken auf Bild



## Dennis-S. (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe die Suche schon angewendet aber nichts passendes gefunden, sorry. Also ich habe ein Bild und möchte über dieses Bild einen Balken ziehen, der ca. 40-50% Deckkraft hat, sprich, dass man das Bild noch sehen kann. Ein Bsp. könnt ihr hier finden. Absoluto Design. Ich meine das Bild oberhalb der Navigation, dort drüber befindet siche der Balken.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Twos (26. Januar 2004)

Neue Ebene,mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug einen Balken erstellen und mit weiß füllen. Jetzt im Ebenen-fenster(?) Die Ebene mit dem neu erstellten Balken anklicken und rechts oben auf diesem "Fenster" Alpha (bzw. Transparenz) auf 40%. Fertig!

Bitte versteh das nicht falsch, aber vielleicht solltest du ein paar Grundlagen beherschen. Ich kann dir da "Das Einsteigerseminar" von bhv empfehlen:-( 
Es lohnt sich, mit Photoshop umgehen zu können 
Gruß
Twos


----------



## Alexander Groß (26. Januar 2004)

Ziehe einen Balken in der gewünschten Grösse auf einer neuen Ebene auf und veringere die Deckkraft. 
Oder hab ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?

Alex


----------



## Dennis-S. (26. Januar 2004)

Sorry Leute, ich hab es soeben selber gemerkt. Ich habs mir komplizierter vorgestellt, als es eigentlich ist...


----------

